# Digging, grass eating and dirt eating



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No advice, but really interested to hear what others say!!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He gets a two mile walk in the morning and a mile walk in the afternonn. He's well excersized.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda is almost 2 and still does this exact same thing! Drives us nuts. Best thing is not to chase him, he is looking for attention. Try to bring something high value out with you and once he realizes you aren't chasing him but instead have a treat for him he might start to listen. 

We don't let her out without us anyways but we have realized it always starts when we stop giving her attention outside so if we are going to be doing something else and can't focus on her or watch her she goes inside. Try to be consistent and dont chase - that is what he wants. We are just starting this so we will see how it goes!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I actually don't have any really useful advice for you ... but maybe it's calming for you to hear that my golden girl is eating grass (sometimes including the dirt) and digging like a mole on almost any long walk .. and still she's as healthy as can be turning 10 this year


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you outside with him when he does this or is he by himself?
Rose used to do it a lot, not so much lately but she still does it - she is 7 months old. I used to say NO and then run away from her with a stick or clapping and she will just run after me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza does it, too. She does respond to 'eheh', though. I have Liza on a 15 ft line, even if she is playing in the garden, so if she doesn't listen, I grab the line and pull her away.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Our 3month old Gretzky does it too, especially clover (maybe he'll eat crabgrass too lol). We take treats outside and ask him to do something - sit, down, stand, come - and reward that behavior. The lure of a treat stops the digging / pulling / eating 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I pick my "Let it Battles". If mine what to eat grass, dirt, or leaves in my backyard I personally don't care. I never use pestiticles or anything on my grass other than a little plain water occassionally in the summer time. I also don't have any poisionous plants on my property.

Mine also roll in nature's fertilizer ie deer poop regularly and Buddy eats Nature's Raisennettes  in my yard. I would rather he didn't but I can't keep the deer out and it would be a full time job cleaning the yard several times a day to get all the piles up.

However off my poperty they are not allowed to touch anyting!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie does that too....interested to hear the advice on this one.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel too is on the "Dig and Munch" band wagon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes I'm there when he does it. A few times I let him out and watched from the window. Even when we take him to a very large fenced in area he'll run for awhile then start in with the grass pulling and dirt eating. He's a pain in the butt but I still love him!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My previous Golden, Lucky, went through a hole digging phase- We just planted bushes and trees in his holes when he wasn't looking. He gave up pretty quickly when he found his holes gone and something else there.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all! Glad to here he's just like the rest of the crowd!!!!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sure Casper does it for attention. He's got one hole. It's in direct sight of the kitchen window. He knows if I go inside and he digs at the hole, I'll come back and tell him to stop it. They he'll run off and get the zoomies. Major game.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

was anyone talking about digging dogs? well.... here's my "daily routine" .. not caring about weather or anything else unimportant as that


----------



## PortCreditTch1 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a big issue for my two ten week old goldens. They don't want toys-just want to dig in the dirt and eat grass!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is 2 years old and does this non-stop. I try distractions and he's getting plenty of attention. He constantly is putting twigs, rocks, yucky poo, whatever in his mouth. It doesn't matter if he's getting attention or not. I just don't let him out unattended because I think he's an obstruction waiting to happen which scares me...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy was two this past April. Most of this behavior is in the past. He does it once in awhile but all in all he is an absolute angel! They are such pain in the butts when young but oh so worth it!


----------



## Rachel Cowley (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine does this too!
I pick my battles too and feel that if I never let him off lead in the back garden it just becomes a huge issue and neither of us have fun! I let him do it somewhat. Then try the distraction/training. He'll come with me and play but he's soon back to his hole!! I think it's a golden habit, don't worry too much. It could be a lot worse than grass, mud and poop!!


----------

